# I'm Really Worried



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 6, 2011)

On the second, Lili posted this in the Grr thread:



Lili said:


> I don't know where the hell my phone is.  And I need  to call someone right fucking now.  I'm pretty sure the gardener wants  to hurt me in some way, and I'm pretty sure I also left my phone  outside.  Where he is.  And he probably fucking stole it.
> 
> FUCKFUCKFUCKHELP


She hasn't posted or logged on since. What should we do?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 6, 2011)

do we have the resources?


----------



## Wargle (May 6, 2011)

Hrml, I'm hoping we're not going overboard here, but that is a bit startling.

We need an easier way of Contacting authorities besides phones... and LifeAlert...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 6, 2011)

If she doesn't post in about a week, I would suggest notifying the authorities. I'm just afraid that it won't sound like a credible source to them.

I'm worried too. I hope she's okay.


----------



## spaekle (May 6, 2011)

Does anyone know her real name or where she lives? :\


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 6, 2011)

She lives in Alabama, according to her profile. There are pics of her in an album as well.


----------



## .... (May 6, 2011)

Spaekle said:


> Does anyone know her real name or where she lives? :\


In one post, she says her name's Lilijana Marie.


----------



## mewtini (May 6, 2011)

She's in CA, I think...

I do hope she's alright...


----------



## surskitty (May 6, 2011)

Just going to put it out there that if you guys find some way to draw a lot of attention to her and it's a false alarm, she's going to be pretty freaked out.


----------



## mewtini (May 6, 2011)

...this is true...

Um.

But I feel like we've got to somehow think of something! D:


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 7, 2011)

Okay, it was a false alarm. She was laying low for a few days, apparently. The gardener was apparently messed up, though.

Thank goodness.


----------



## Wargle (May 7, 2011)

Oh good. I was worried sick.


----------



## Lili (May 7, 2011)

OHMYGOSH YOU GAIZ

I'm so sorry that I worried you guys, he was just a really weird guy.  I locked myself in the house afterwards and I didn't get back on the computer for a while.  But, yeah.  Just wanted to let you all know that I'm all right.  And I'm fairly sure that if anything happened to me, my mother would probably log on here and tell you guys (I've told her that anything bad happens to me I want her to tell you guys because even though I only know you guys over the internet, you're really close friends to me).  But, yeah.  I love you guys and I'm okay :)  *hugs*


----------



## Butterfree (May 7, 2011)

Glad you're okay!

This thread seems to have served its purpose, so I'll close it.


----------

